# Find info in maps



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you ever use an app to find marinas fuel etc? I have used the Navionics App to find fuel on water on Champlain and the details it gives are amazing.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I've used the navionics app to find Bait shops, restaurants, and boat launches. It's very nice when fishing new water.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I have also used it to judge running time to spots and distance for total run


----------

